# No-chuck lidded box



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've had a few people ask me about using threaded glue blocks for turning stuff like lidded boxes, so thought I'd show one method of doing it. Here is a basic 5 step tutorial showing how I made a couple from some spalted oak.

Obviously, the first thing you need to do is make up a threaded glue block (as described in the woodturning on the cheap thread), and then prep the blank:










Once prepared, the rest is easy 














































The blank above was enough to make two small lidded boxes. They are approx. 3.5" in diameter. The short box is roughly 2" high, and the larger one is about 3.5" high. Both were finished with oil based poly.










Of course, this is by no means the only way to go about it… there are plenty of ways to do it and lots of variations even between similar processes. Please post yours… the more alternatives people have, the better.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Good on ya, mate!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice process!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Good job, Chuckless….. hehehe Seriously, Brad, you did good. The wood is as good looking as it gets.. I don't know how making a box following this tutorial couldn't get any more simple than that. Thanks for posting it…...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

More than one in a single mounting. I like it.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Good job, Chuckless…..


Shhhhhh!! I actually bought a Barracuda chuck a while back, so that title is not entirely fitting any more 

Using the chuck works just as well… however for some things, there is an advantage to using the threaded glue blocks. For example, you can mount/unmount the piece as many times as you need without worrying about alignment problems or the piece not running true when re-mounted. Here are a couple of boxes I made out of cedar that incorporated an epoxy inlay:










To make them, you need to mount/re-mount them a few times between steps, so you can do the epoxy work (notice that the epoxy does not extend all the way to the inside of the box). Since the glue block stays on the piece until it's completely done, and then parted off, it will always turn true when re-mounted.

BTW: The two bowls above were also made using threaded glue blocks. And they were made from more spalted oak… I'm up to my eyeballs in the stuff ;-O

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Good job, Chuckless…..
> *
> Shhhhhh!! I actually bought a Barracuda chuck a while back, so that title is not entirely fitting any more *
> 
> ...


 Oh, Brad, you finally broke down and got one? Did Rick or myself finally shame you into getting one? Lol..

Ok, now that that's done, are you going to be doing larger stuff? If so, I have a deal for you that you can't refuse. PM me and i let you know what it is…...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Oh, Brad, you finally broke down and got one? Did Rick or myself finally shame you into getting one? Lol..
> - Nubsnstubs


Well, that may have been a small part pushing me in that direction 

Actually, my old Delta has an odd-ball spindle size, which really narrowed down my selections… and I didn't want to spend 4-5 times (or more) what I paid for the lathe just to get an odd-ball chuck. Once I got the Powermatic, it was a little easier. I still prefer to use threaded blocks on the Delta though, and I got another thread tap so I can make them (and other stuff) for the Powermatic as well.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This is an interesting technique. However, I would still prefer to use a chuck because I think it would be more foolproof and safer. *But I can understand your situation and your reasoning for using this method*.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Good job, Chuckless…..
> 
> Shhhhhh!! I actually bought a Barracuda chuck a while back, so that title is not entirely fitting any more
> - MrUnix


MmmmmHmmm, the lure was too strong.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, Rick, when we can coax Brad into getting something that he says isn't really necessary, the force is strong within us. heheeh…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Ricklesss (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool! Nicely written up!
I've been playing with the Beall mandrel that is an easy way to turn small ( 1 1/4" I.D or 2" I.D.) boxes or salt shakers, but this seems like, maybe, just maybe I could do it..
Thanks for your help, Brad!
Rick


----------

